# Tiny white bugs?



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So i went to feed my fish last night and the tank is covered in what looks like tiny white bugs on the inside of the glass, they jump and swim... Are they baby snails or something? im pretty confused, because i have never seen them before... i shot some video, but photobucket is taking its sweet time uploading it. 

I dont want to post this in the illness section, because the fish seem unaffected, but i am thinking about completely redoing their tank now and getting rid of the sand and gravel, if that is where these bugs are coming from. :/ I dont like the look of bare bottom tanks though... it seems... i dunno, too clinical. >.< 

Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay! Photobucket finally loaded the video... 
(click the picture, itll take you to the vid! )


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Okay! Photobucket finally loaded the video...
> (click the picture, itll take you to the vid! )


google image copepods and see if they look like copepods up close. :hmm:


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> google image copepods and see if they look like copepods up close. :hmm:



Yeah... kinda close to that... and now i have teeny white worms in the water too... 


The only thing new in my tank is i have fed frozen brine shrimp a couple times... could they be brine shrimp? *clueless*


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I have them in my shrimp tank. Do some of them look like tiny tiny letter Y's? I also have the white little worms and some that look like minature snails that shape like ). I've read that it's a sign that you have a healthy system and increase/decrease in numbers by extra feeding or lack of. Some smaller fish will eat them, but I haven't had a fish that actively eats them


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

JackisLost said:


> I have them in my shrimp tank. Do some of them look like tiny tiny letter Y's? I also have the white little worms and some that look like minature snails that shape like ). I've read that it's a sign that you have a healthy system and increase/decrease in numbers by extra feeding or lack of. Some smaller fish will eat them, but I haven't had a fish that actively eats them


Okay, so they are not harmful? None of mine look like Ys, but maybe im just not seeing the females (read that the y shaped ones are female), and i do have some wormie ones, but no mini snails, because my snails are kept separate (dunno if that makes any difference though)... lol


----------

